# PFS sideways butterfly, frame at 45°



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Hello fellows

holding the frame at 45° is nothing special or new, many shooters does but I never tried before, after seen a video of Saderath on this thread http://slingshotforum.com/topic/24279-some-30-d-with-a-twist/ yesterday I did some shoots with excellent results. Today I've make one shoot live from 10 meters to a soda can top, no fork tip reference, only bands projection and some "instinct" ? ... note that now the twist is 45° and I still tweak or bend the pouch ...






my prior accuracy stays the same !!

Cheers

Arturo

PS, forgot to mention I Used the Kermes Oak PFS from Saderath, one of my favourite shooters.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

About a year and a half ago I posted the fact that the basic pfs slingshot design is not new, and is often reported as being specifically Guatemalan or sometimes just Mayan.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/12112-the-basic-pfs-design-is-very-old/

There is a very nice book on the subject:

http://www.amazon.com/Guatemalan-Slingshot-English-Spanish-Edition/dp/9992293705/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1371169654&sr=8-1&keywords=guatemalan+slingshot

I have a copy of the book, and it is very interesting. Some of the photos I previously posted seem to have disappeared, so here are a few photos of Guatemalan slingshots.

































And here is a fellow shooting one:









Since you are in Ecuador, I wondered if you had ever run across slingshots of this type.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Wow Charles very interesting (only a little confusion I am in Chile ... anyway it doesn't matter), also I must add that the mayans and aztecs knew from long time the LATEX tree and they made latex balls the same way a baseball ball, spherical winding of a rubber filament, so all facts points that they knew how to do latex filaments and knew it's properties and applications so discovering a slingshot frame was only a little step ahead, and why PFS like ? I believe because they discovered first bareback shooting ... my speculation ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice shooting.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Arturito said:


> Wow Charles very interesting (only a little confusion I am in Chile ... anyway it doesn't matter), also I must add that the mayans and aztecs knew from long time the LATEX tree and they made latex balls the same way a baseball ball, spherical winding of a rubber filament, so all facts points that they knew how to do latex filaments and knew it's properties and applications so discovering a slingshot frame was only a little step ahead, and why PFS like ? I believe because they discovered first bareback shooting ... my speculation ...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Arturo


Sorry for the confusion about your location, Arturo ... Someone else on here is in Ecuador, and I just got confused.

I was in Belize for a couple of weeks last year, and I found only one slingshot while there. I talked to several young fellows, and they all knew about slingshots, but none of them had one.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I have been thinking about your speculation that this style might have evolved from bareback shooting. That may be it, but I think it more likely that it evolved from shooting arrows. That small gap would be just about right to allow fletching to pass between the fork tips, and yet still support the arrow. Just speculation on my part ...

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Maybe, what's is undeniable that ancient people did many different experiments with their weapons of primordial importance to survive, guaranies shoots stones with bows as seems to be with mongolians in the past ... is simple if you run out of arrows try stones possibly be the difference between life or death ... same with slingshots arrows and stones ?

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Arturito said:


> Hello fellows
> 
> holding the frame at 45° is nothing special or new, many shooters does but I never tried before, after seen a video of Saderath on this thread http://slingshotforum.com/topic/24279-some-30-d-with-a-twist/ yesterday I did some shoots with excellent results. Today I've make one shoot live from 10 meters to a soda can top, no fork tip reference, only bands projection and some "instinct" ? ... note that now the twist is 45° and I still tweak or bend the pouch ...
> 
> ...


Awesome! I love the sound of the metal getting smacked so hard. You simply have a Gift and smooooth slick release.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Arturito's style is most impressive!!


----------

